# Which of these foods have you eaten



## rkunsaw

With people here from so many places I was just wondering about different foods people eat. Which foods from this list have you eaten before?

crawdads
grits
collards
sweet potatoes
yams
chicken liver
pork liver
okra
purple hull, crowder or black eye peas
hog jowl

These are a few things  that I like to eat except the yams. I've never seen a yam but I put them here because lots of people think they are the same as sweet potatoes and some of you might live in countries where they are available.


----------



## Old Hipster

Sweet taters and yams, nothing else on the list. I shy away from internal organs and for some reason hog jowls really don't sound that inviting. I like Dark Red Kidney beans in chili and I do make 15 bean soup sometimes, so I am sure there are some black eyed peas in that mixture.

Here are some Northwest favorites anybody else eat these? 

Chantrelle mushrooms
Razor Clams
Butter Clams
Dungeness Crab
King Crab
Sock-eye salmon
King Salmon
Copper River Salmon
Coho
Chinook
Steelhead
Smelt


----------



## SifuPhil

... I eat bread and butter and pizza ... 

You people are _strange_.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rkunsaw, I've eaten sweet potatoes, yams, okra, and black eyed peas.  Old Hipster, I've had and enjoy Dungeness Crab, King salmon, Sock-eye salmon, Copper River salmon, Coho, Chinook and Steelhead.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> ... I eat bread and butter and pizza ...
> 
> You people are _strange_.



Ah, the culinary gourmet delights.


----------



## That Guy

Grits is the only thing on rkunsaw's list I've enjoyed but, right in line with everything on Old Hipster and SifuPhil's lists.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have eaten quite a few of the things on the different lists, but definitely not yams. I used to think that the yellowish ones were sweet potatoes, and the orange ones were yams, but  I have since read that yams are native to Africa and parts of Asia, and all of the ones we have growing here in America are actually different types of sweet potatoes, just different sizes, colors, textures, and flavors of the same vegetable, sort of like all the different types of tomatoes we grow.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/25/difference-between-sweet-potatoes-and-yams_n_1097840.html


----------



## rkunsaw

On Old Hipster's list I've had clams and salmon. I have no idea what variety they were.

 I was sure a lot of you folks wouldn't be familiar with things like okra and grits.:lol:  I had sausage, egg and grits this morning.


----------



## Pappy

I will be having eggs, toast, bacon and grits this Sunday for breakfast. Grits are very popular down here. I will pass on the okra though.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Everything on all the lists, except crawdads...nope, nope nope...I prefer OH's list, being from the Pacific NW and raised on seafood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pizza and bread and butter are high on my list too, Phil...just not exclusively.

Hog Jowls only ground in with the venison to make burgers...venison is so lean you have to add fat to make burgers or it wouldn't hold together.


I don't do grits, black eyed peas, okra or crawdads.

Anyone up for:  

Elk
Venison
Moose
Rabbit
Quail
Pheasant
Wild Turkey...the bird, not the whiskey


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Back in my younger days, I used to hunt with my little .22 rifle, and so I have eaten rabbit, pheasant, and grouse from the wild. (well, the rabbits weren't actually wild ones, just escapees from the pen that were fast multiplying out in the back pasture). I have had venison, elk, and even bear once.  On the domesticated side, i have had both sheep and goat meat.

I love fishing, and have enjoyed trout (several varieties), smoked blueback, smelt, salmon, and even tried smoking catfish once. I did try crawdads, but don't like them they way they are usually prepared, although I do love lobster. Once i caught one of the little sand sharks, and tried eating that, but didn't like it; however, i have read that they use shark for making most of the fish and chips, so I may have had it that way and liked it. Scallops are usually made from either stingray fins or shark fins, and I have eaten and enjoyed those.
I really like okra, and add it to all kinds of food, like spaghetti and stew, as well as just slicing and frying it. My husband makes cajun food, so he uses it a lot in gumbo, and other dishes that he makes. He likes his morning grits, and I have tried them, but don't care for them, and much prefer hash browns if i am having that kind of a breakfast.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Ah, the culinary gourmet delights.



At least I don't get food poisoning from mercury or steroids or fertilizer ... layful: 

To be totally honest, I tried grits once in Georgia. I was under-whelmed.


----------



## Old Hipster

Aren't grits and polenta about the same thing, like hard cornmeal mush and I don't like it very much.

Not much on wild game either, I have had deer and elk before and some bear sausage once and some BBQ'd goat..Ewwww...

Happyflowerlady you will be handy when there is a the total collaspe of society and we have to fend for ourselves.

About the ickiest thing I eat is oysters, and I say icky because if you ever go oystering yourself and have to stand on the beach and shuck the little bastards yourself, you get kind of sick looking at them. I do anyway. You can't take them home in the shell, you have to leave the shell on the beach where you picked up the oyster.


----------



## SifuPhil

Not sure about polenta - another food I've never tried - but to me grits were like runny, grainy oatmeal, totally bland.


----------



## nan

Sweet potatoes is the only thing I have eaten thats on rKunsaws list,unless kale is like collard greens,I like all vegetables,and fruit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

rkunsaw said:


> I was sure a lot of you folks wouldn't be familiar with things like okra and grits.



My husband uses okra in his gumbo, that's the only way I've eaten it.


----------



## Diwundrin

Well that's it, I'm not going back over there I'd starve.  

  Dunno what half that stuff is and to be honest have no desire to try hog jowels although having eaten so much Chinese cuisine I probably enjoyed them at some time or other.  Anything is fine in sweet 'n sour sauce.

Not that picky about defining food. It's fish,meat,or veggies to me.
A fish  in a can is Salmon, Tuna, Sardines, or if I'm broke, Barracuda.  (that was better than it sounds really, haven't seen it for years though.)
If it's fresh and they don't have my fave, Sea Mullet, then it's whatever kind doesn't taste like it came out of the Mekong and is a reasonable price.
(But Sea Mullet, Barramundi (wild, not farmed) and Tailer are the faves.) I've never bought raw tuna or salmon, don't like 'em all that much.
Crawdads seem to be a kind of freshwater Yabbie so yes, and most everything else marine with a shell on it, except draw the line at oysters.

If it's red meat it's beef or lamb, if it's pink it's pork, if it's white it's a dead bird.
Whatever's on special is my fave of the week.  But don't eat pork much, doesn't seem as flavourful as it was and it tends to go through me like paraffin so I give that a miss now.

My main vegetable is rice, fried, but Kumera, (sweet potato) is well represented, and what we call pumpkin and greens are usually just frozen peas or green beans.  Sometimes silverbeet, not often.

Not into anything with chilli and beans associated, never part of our menu and never acquired the taste.

I just eat what's available and that's not much around here.

I've tried a few things others may not though.

Crocodile, Water Buffalo, Kangaroo and Emu.  Can't say I'd make a habit of them, except maybe the buff fillet, that was a tasty morsel.
I've eaten stewed Caribou, and had venison served in a fancy restaurant and found it pretty much like lamb but far more expensive, here anyway.

I don't think we have much that would rate as 'strange' here on the everyday menu, at least I don't.

Most (all) of our food derives from European or foreign origins rather than local. 

To be honest there's not a lot of edible native food to be found in OZ unless you're a Koori and want to work damned hard to find it.  
No natural grain crop that would have sustained civilization, no wheat or maize etc type plants, just tiny grass seeds and I can't recall, though I may be wrong, any reference to poridgy type foods being eaten by the Kooris at all.  Africans used maize meal etc but can't think of any basic grain meal being available here. There weren't anything approaching all those beans you folks eat either.
 There was only what fruit or seed could be picked from a bush in passing, or dug up or hunted,  which is why they were all nomadic and couldn't settle and 'civilize' the joint.  No daily bread in OZ. Nothing starchy except some root plants that are probably a kind of yam.
Fish and shellfish are fine, but you'd soon get tired of that.

'Bush Tucker' is something quaint to try once but believe me, you wouldn't want to have live on our native flora and fauna long term. When a big fat white squirming wichety grub is considered a delicacy to be eaten raw then you know there ain't much else around on offer.

Kebab anyone???  No?


----------



## Steve

I have eaten several different foods in my life but I will only mention a few...

I make a mamaliga pretty often..
Beaver..
Bear..
Frogs legs..
Chocolate covered aunts.. I had NO idea what I was eating till I was told..

Just to name a few...


----------



## SifuPhil

Di, that's just _so_ wrong on _so_ many levels! Even a bear would start retching if he saw those grubs!


----------



## Diwundrin

Yeah, they work like that for me too.


----------



## jrfromafar

crawdads
-- yep, etoufette

grits
-- yep, with hominy 

collards
-- collard greens? That's living...

sweet potatoes
--- pie, yep, but not fond of.
yams
--- same as sweet potatoes

chicken liver
--- when I was a kid - not for me

pork liver
---- nope - not for me

okra
--- yep - grow my own

purple hull, crowder or black eye peas
---- black eyed peas yes

hog jowl
--- you bet! Italians call it "Guanciale" - better than pancetta or Prosciutto. Original recipe for pasta carbonara calls for Guanciale!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal, I've had elk, venison and quail.  Steve, I've tried frog's legs and hated them, not like chicken at all IMO, lol!   Anyone every eat Halvah?  Just bought some from a European deli near me.


----------



## Phantom

Red Bellied Black

We caught him at work and BBQ'd him.....A bit like chicken


----------



## Diwundrin

Wouldn't be a lot of meat on that Phants.   
Sometimes I wonder which particular bit of the chicken some of these things taste like.


----------



## Steve

Halvah... 
Ah yes... There are several different flavours such as vanilla, chocolate, marble and I even saw some pistachio..
Talk about rich !!!!! 
Rich and totally delocious...


----------



## babyboomer

I'll try anything, and then decide if it's worth the money and the trouble!


----------



## CeeCee

SeaBreeze said:


> Ozarkgal, I've had elk, venison and quail.  Steve, I've tried frog's legs and hated them, not like chicken at all IMO, lol!   Anyone every eat Halvah?  Just bought some from a European deli near me.


I've eaten it and it is yummy and super fattening, I'm sure....haven't had it in a long time though.

Has anyone eaten fried brains?
they kind of taste like fried oysters.


----------



## SifuPhil

I used to kill for halvah, especially the marbled kind. It was always a treat for us as kids, but I haven't seen it in the local stores so haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## Ozarkgal

What is halvah?...Phil I've heard scrapple mentioned in some books.  It seems to be a thing from around the east coast...do you know what it is?  Any kosher eaters here..not sure what qualifies things to be kosher, maybe someone could explain.


----------



## Katybug

Rk's list:

grits (occasionally)
collards  (love 'em!!!)
sweet potatoes  (at Thanksgiving)
okra (Very lightly battered fried okra is as good as it gets!  Hate the frozen kind some serve where if you removed the okra, the corn meal breading would stand on its own!)
purple hull, crowder or black eye peas (not a fan of many beans...but sometimes eat pintos and baby limas)

With the exception of crawdads (which I've never been offered) and yams, that I would eat but think what I've had are sweet potatoes, that's it.  The items listed below are just not me...:eeew:


chicken liver
pork liver
hog jow


----------



## SifuPhil

It's usually a sesame paste or sunflower seed-based candy with sugar added. It's fairly soft and crumbly and is flavored with vanilla or chocolate. 

And it's delicious.

Scrapple? We used to joke that scrapple is the stuff they sweep up from the slaughterhouse floors and press into a firm cake. 

I still don't think we were far from the truth, despite what the people around here claim.

Basically it's pork "trimmings" ground up and mixed with flour and cornmeal, and is prepared by frying or broiling. Many of the natives here swear by it, especially for breakfast.

I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Katybug

OH's list...

Chantrelle mushrooms....don't think I've heard of this type, but I never met a m'room I didn't love
Razor Clams....never heard of them, but not a clam fan
Butter Clams...same
Dungeness Crab.... love 'em
King Crab ...really, really  love 'em
Sock-eye salmon...good stuff
King Salmon...not familiar w/this type or the Copper River and the rest of the list I've never heard of
Copper River Salmon
Coho
Chinook
Steelhead
Smelt


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> On Old Hipster's list I've had clams and salmon. I have no idea what variety they were.
> 
> I was sure a lot of you folks wouldn't be familiar with things like okra and grits.:lol:  I had sausage, egg and grits this morning.



When I eat breakfast out, which is a rare thing, I usually always get grits.  And when I have a stomach bug, they are so easy to get down.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Everything on all the lists, except crawdads...nope, nope nope...I prefer OH's list, being from the Pacific NW and raised on seafood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza and bread and butter are high on my list too, Phil...just not exclusively.
> 
> Hog Jowls only ground in with the venison to make burgers...venison is so lean you have to add fat to make burgers or it wouldn't hold together.
> 
> 
> I don't do grits, black eyed peas, okra or crawdads.
> 
> Anyone up for:
> 
> Elk
> Venison
> Moose
> Rabbit
> Quail
> Pheasant
> Wild Turkey...the bird, not the whiskey



I'll have to pass on your list, OG, but you can have my part.


----------



## Rainee

Sweet potatoes for me , nothing else.. what are grits like?


----------



## rkunsaw

I eat everything on my list except the yams and would like to try them. I've had many kinds of wild game too, My list was made of things I know aren't available in a lot of places or a lot of people don't like.

Rainee, grits are just ground up hominy. They weren't common where I grew up. I first had them on a trip to Birmingham, Alabama in the 60s. I ordered bacon and eggs and the grits came automatically. I liked them. I don't eat them often but I'd rather have then than potatoes for breakfast.


----------



## Diwundrin

Dammit Rky, it got the better of me and I finally had to give up and Wiki Hominy.  Wish I hadn't.  
That seems a very strange way to treat corn, have to wonder how that trick was invented and by who.  
"Today I Learned..." 



For other Aussies who don't have a clue...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominy


Potatoes.
For breakfast. ?
Never happened here until we were corrupted by hash browns.

... unless Bubble and Squeak occasionally counts.


----------



## rkunsaw

Might as well teach them about grits too.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grits

Growing up we never had potatoes for breakfast and I never got corrupted by hash browns though most restaurants around here serve them automatically unless you specify grits, which some have and some don't.

In northern states they have potatoes for breakfast they call "home fries". Years ago a relative from the Chicago area was visiting. We went out for breakfast and he ordered "home fries". The waitress said "what"? He repeated "home fries" She gave him a dirty look and said "how in hell am I supposed to know what kind of fries you eat at home .Do you want grits or hash browns?"


----------



## SifuPhil

Potatoes for breakfast is just one of the reasons 36% of Americans are overweight ...


----------



## rkunsaw

SifuPhil said:


> Potatoes for breakfast is just one of the reasons 36% of Americans are overweight ...



Where did you come up with 36%? When I go to town I'd guess closer to 80% from what I see.


----------



## SifuPhil

rkunsaw said:


> Where did you come up with 36%? When I go to town I'd guess closer to 80% from what I see.



LOL - yeah, you're right, but I was using CDC's stats. 

Here in PA in the buffets I'd say it's close to 95%. layful:


----------



## CeeCee

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - yeah, you're right, but I was using CDC's stats.
> 
> Here in PA in the buffets I'd say it's close to 95%. layful:



Its true...I grew up in Pittsburgh but I was back a few years ago and at a restaurant I asked for salad and I was shocked when it came out with French fries on top!


----------



## Katybug

SifuPhil said:


> Potatoes for breakfast is just one of the reasons 36% of Americans are overweight ...



Grits were once a big thing in the south, but not so much anymore.   Many of us in the south didn't grow up on them -- my mom hated them --  and almost everyone I know is watching their weight.  Those who have relocated here from the north (LOTS OF THEM, lol) hate grits, so they're losing the appeal they once knew.

But OMG and LOL, quoting you on what you have for breakfast .....*usually a sesame paste or sunflower seed-based candy with sugar added. It's fairly soft and crumbly and is flavored with vanilla or chocolate. * :eeew:  You and your eating habits are just one huge & hilarious mess, buddy.


----------



## Vivjen

Talk about two, or three countries separated by a common language.
i have eaten sweet potato; but most of the rest I haven't even heard of! I don't think they sell them in Marks and Spencer's!


----------



## RedRibbons

rkunsaw said:


> With people here from so many places I was just wondering about different foods people eat. Which foods from this list have you eaten before?
> 
> crawdads
> grits
> collards
> sweet potatoes
> yams
> chicken liver
> pork liver
> okra
> purple hull, crowder or black eye peas
> hog jowl
> 
> These are a few things  that I like to eat except the yams. I've never seen a yam but I put them here because lots of people think they are the same as sweet potatoes and some of you might live in countries where they are available.



No crawdads or hog jowl. I like everything else on the list except for blackeyed peas. I had never eaten grits before I came to this state, except I like mine with sugar!


----------



## i_am_Lois

Rkunsaw, at one time or another I've 'tasted' everything on your list. Not saying I liked it or ate it again.

Curious to know if Rkunsaw or anyone else ever ate Scrapple? I grew up on it. It's delicious. Outside Philadelphia nobody seems to want to touch it. I keep hearing it's an acquired taste. I don't get it. It's so delicious. How is that an acquired taste? That's like saying pizza or a hamburger is an acquired taste.

View attachment 5211

View attachment 5212


----------



## RedRibbons

To me grits are very bland. They are served in restaurants around here with breakfast. I don't understand why. After I first tasted them, I added butter and sugar and to me, they tasted good. Seems to me, that without anything added they are just a vegetable, after all they are made of corn.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Have had most of the things on the list at least once. Born and raised 10 miles south of San Francisco,California so Dungeness crab was a staple growing up-and still is! I know I have never had a real yam as they are not what we have always known as "yams" but I do eat those all the time. Had crawdads several times-we have a large pond two properties down from us and just saw a couple of kids with a strainer full of them today when we drove past. My foster daughters are dying to go down there "crawdadding"  Grew up coming up all weekends and vacations to our cabin here at the lake where I now live year `round so had plenty of my dad`s fresh caught catfish and bass.

Had a close friend who grew up in Virginia who grew up on and loved grits and scrapple. Have had grits and liked it (like Cream of Wheat to me) but haven`t tried scrapple.

I`m sure many of you have had Spotted Dick! That`s very funny to us Americans


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh,and Black eyed peas we used to make every New Year`s Day. My inlaws were from Oklahoma and my MIL always insisted we make a pot for "good luck" on that day. We did for a couple of years,then didn`t for a few and then did again one year. It was the worst year of our lives. Lost my mom,my FIL,our first grandbaby and my grandma that year. Hubby decided no more black eyed peas EVER AGAIN!


----------



## Gael

rkunsaw said:


> With people here from so many places I was just wondering about different foods people eat. Which foods from this list have you eaten before?
> 
> crawdads
> grits
> collards
> sweet potatoes
> yams
> chicken liver
> pork liver
> okra
> purple hull, crowder or black eye peas
> hog jowl
> 
> These are a few things  that I like to eat except the yams. I've never seen a yam but I put them here because lots of people think they are the same as sweet potatoes and some of you might live in countries where they are available.



You're listing a lot of items popular in the US south. I've had some of them as my mother was from Georgia but I doubt those in other states might have as much.

Here in Ireland are some foods not so known in the US such as:

dulce
black pudding
champ (which is actually mashed potatoes with scallions boiled in milk)


----------

